# We aren't fruit, are we?



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 9, 2009)

While I was in Ketchikan one of our employees had made a quilt that was being raffled off to try to raise money for lung cancer research. I immediately thought about Dimensions when I saw it and took a few pictures to share with you all here! 

View attachment fruit-blanket.jpg


View attachment apple-and-pear.jpg


View attachment banana.jpg


View attachment mango.jpg


View attachment pineapple.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 9, 2009)

and because it wouldn't fit... 

View attachment strawberries.jpg


----------



## Risible (Jul 9, 2009)

I love that, Ella! I would proudly display it in my home - it's whimsical and feminine and very appealing.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 9, 2009)

isn't it?!? I bought tickets but sad to say I didn't win.


----------



## kayrae (Jul 9, 2009)

This really made me laugh. The pineapple and strawberry ones are my favorite.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jul 9, 2009)

hehe...cool!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ah so cute! I'd love to have that. :]


----------



## katherine22 (Jul 10, 2009)

Ella Bella said:


> isn't it?!? I bought tickets but sad to say I didn't win.



Thanks for the visuals I identified with the red haired apple girl.


----------



## Tania (Jul 10, 2009)

katherine22 said:


> Thanks for the visuals I identified with the red haired apple girl.



Hehe the green pear girl next to her is me.


----------



## Tau (Jul 10, 2009)

Pineapples too!! LOL! The banana finished me


----------



## steely (Jul 10, 2009)

I love this, it's so fun!  It makes you not mind being fruit.


----------



## olwen (Jul 10, 2009)

steely said:


> I love this, it's so fun!  It makes you not mind being fruit.



That's what I was thinking. LOL Also, it just occured to me: how come we're never refferred to as coconuts, or peaches or any other roundish fruit? Why apples? I wonder where that came from...


----------



## steely (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd really like to refered to as a peach, I like the way that sounds.


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 10, 2009)

ha that's so cute.
i love it.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jul 10, 2009)

So cute! I like how it shows that all shapes are beautiful and unique.


----------



## Donna (Jul 11, 2009)

steely said:


> I'd really like to refered to as a peach, I like the way that sounds.



There's a line in the new Ice Age movie that made me giggle and I was instantly reminded of it reading this thread. Sid says to Ellie " you could be a peach because peaches are round and fuzzy." Ellie gets indignant, "Are you calling me round?" to which Sid replies, "Round is goooood. Round is sexxxxxy." I am paraphrasing from memory. 

And back on topic...I love that quilt. Mom and I quilt when we have room to set up the frames and I would love to make something like that. I wonder if the picture squares are from a pre-made fabric or if the quilter hand painted them?


----------



## stan_der_man (Jul 11, 2009)

Women can affectionately be referred to as fruit, but when a man is called a fruit it's generally considered an insult... the cruelty of it all... 

Very cute quilts Ella!


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2009)

Love the whimsy of that quilt. Thanks for sharing the pics, Ella.


Earlier tonight I was googling for something else and came across this photo. Made me laugh.


----------



## deepreflection (Jul 12, 2009)

Ella Bella,

Hands down one of the most fun, whimsical, feminine pieces of art I've seen in years. Thanks a million for sharing. Lovely!

Wish I had that.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm glad everyone is enjoying the pictures of the quilt. I immediatly thought of Dims when I saw it, and knew it would be appreciated if I shared it here with you all. 

Donna, I think the fabric was pre-made, it didn't look painted on to me. My grandma used to quilt all the time and I've always wanted to learn, just never got the opportunity.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Jul 12, 2009)

The French term 'pulpeuse' refers to feminine 'ripeness'...


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2009)

The apple is all butt. Ok, back to your enjoying the fruit bowl.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 12, 2009)

WOW that is so amazing!!  Soooo adorable! Im so saving those pictureS!  :happy:


----------



## rainyday (Jul 12, 2009)

I just googled to see if I could find out if it was a printed fabric. It is. The pattern is called "Fruit Ladies" and the artist is Mary Stewart. 

Someone's also using the fabric to make lightswitches and mousepads.


----------



## olwen (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, well, now I want the mouse pad.


----------

